# Minnow pond - Bullfrogs



## pikekilla (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a small pond, 50x50 ave depth of 4-6 feet. Stays full all year, even in last years drought.. It is actually a run off/retention pond. I wanted to make a minnow pond to raise fatheads. Not other fish are in it. I stocked 10 dozen Fatheads in last week, and noticed today that there are a bunch of bullfrogs in there. Will they eat all my minnows? Is it a futile endeavor?? I put a couple dead pine trees with no needles and some concrete blocks and bricks in. It also has tons of shoreline cover with hay type grass that has grown and fallen over into the water.

Thoughts on a minnow pond success, or bust?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know anything about raising fatheads, but you won't have much trouble with the frogs. They'll eat some, but I doubt enough to worry about.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Put a wooden pallet in there for structure also they will breed on the under sides of the boards


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

bonifas9017 said:


> Put a wooden pallet in there for structure also they will breed on the under sides of the boards
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes. But tie a bunch of brush to it honey hole

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

You can staple pieces of plywood, boards, cedar shakes, etc to a length of rope and let it float. The fatheads will stick star-shaped globs of eggs to the underside. I did this in my pond the first year and it works pretty well. Temps need to warm a bit yet.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Pallets and boards work excellent. But when those little fish want to spawn, they will use anything they can. I can't remember if it was on this site but someone posted a picture of a red plastic (beer) cup that fatheads had laid their eggs in. And they will use dead cattails also.


----------

